# The Woods



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a pic of the woods that I have spoken to a few of you about...
I did spend a little time out there this summer to try to get it where I want.
Anyways, this is where we have our bonfires.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

nice!!! whens the next bonfire???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Tonight, Bodybags and Bagged will be out.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks perfect


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thank you JT, the landscaping took a weekend to do, used broken cement pavers for the retaining wall bedded areas.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Me likes. Can't wait to get up there and see you guys.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll bring the marshmallows. Anyone have a guitar?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I do. As long as you play along and pretend to recognize the songs....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess we're having a par tee then!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Niiiiice FE. We don't have trees like that out here.
I'm jealous - I love bonfires.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Haunt...These are the little ones.
I'll have to take a pic of the 60ft cherry trees.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Sin, do hope it works out that you both can be here.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Lady Nyxie said:


> I'll bring the marshmallows. Anyone have a guitar?


I have several! And a banjo too. (can't play anything on that though).


----------

